

You have to logout from Facebook before you can enter this website - corruptnetwork
http://corrupt.ch

======
Torkild
This is wonderful! Can you link any background info on corrupt's
origin/agenda?

~~~
corruptnetwork
Thank you. Corrupt Network is a personal project website, dedicated to "Social
Media Distortion". Contact: [http://corrupt.ch/about](http://corrupt.ch/about)

